# Ukrainian: Daubechie - Добеші (accent)



## Selyd

The Hungarian mathematics Daubechie (English),
Добеши (Russian), Добеш і (Ukrainian).
Where an accent - До'беш і Добе'ш і Добеш і '. 
Thanks.


----------



## ib343

If you mean *Ingrid Daubechies *the Belgian born US mathematician, then we write it in Hungarian exactly as the English, with no accents.


----------



## AbeilleZ

ib343 said:


> If you mean *Ingrid Daubechies *the Belgian born US mathematician, then we write it in Hungarian exactly as the English, with no accents.



I suppose the *stress* was meant here. _Which syllable is stressed?_


----------



## Selyd

AbeilleZ said:


> I suppose the *stress* was meant here. _Which syllable is stressed?_


 Yes. Which syllable is stressed?


----------



## Orlin

selyd said:


> yes. which syllable is stressed?


 
Если я не ошибаюсь, в венгерском языке ударение падает *всегда на* *1-й слог*.


----------



## tyhryk

Orlin said:


> Если я не ошибаюсь, в венгерском языке ударение падает *всегда на* *1-й слог*.


Sorry, why did You answered in Russian for the question in English?


----------



## Sobakus

tyhryk said:


> Sorry, why did You answered in Russian for the question in English?



I suppose because it isn't forbidden and the author would understand.


----------



## Orlin

Sobakus said:


> I suppose because it isn't forbidden and the author would understand.


Топикстартер мне знаком, и я знаю, что он говорит по-русски.


----------



## Selyd

orlin said:


> Если я не ошибаюсь, в венгерском языке ударение падает *всегда на* *1-й слог*.


С написаниам фамилий авторов несколько проще.
Произношение и ударение хотелось бы соблюдать.
Весьма признателен за помощь!


----------



## tyhryk

Selyd said:


> The Hungarian mathematics Daubechie (English),
> Добеши (Russian), Добеш і (Ukrainian).
> Where an accent - До'беш і Добе'ш і Добеш і '.
> Thanks.


Наголос в даному випадку буде на букві "о", тобто Дòбеші.


----------



## Selyd

tyhryk said:


> Наголос в даному випадку буде на букві "о", тобто Дòбеші.


Дякую всім за сприяння. Thenks.


----------

